# One year on



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

People across Japan are remembering the massive earthquake and tsunami that struck the nation one year ago today, killing just over 19,000 people and unleashing the world's worst nuclear crisis in a quarter century.

Around 325,000 people rendered homeless or evacuated are still in temporary housing.


----------

